# Question about a new build



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, so I am trying to put together a new build and would like to ask for opinions and if it is all compatible with each other.

MOBO:
MSI B450 GAMING PLUS AM4 (7B86-002R)

CPU:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (Wraith Prism cooler)

RAM:
G.SKILL RAM Ripjaws V 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4

GPU:
Gigabyte 1070 8GB

MS SSD:
Samsung 960 EVO MZ-V6E250BW - 250GB

SSD:
SAMSUNG SSD disk 860 EVO 1TB

PSU:
Seasonic Focus Plus 80 Plus Gold, modular-850W SSR-850FX

That is pretty much all, would everything be compatible? And good choices?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

At this vendor's site, if you choose a part (start with the MOBO) and anything is not compatible, it kicks it out: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

It's all compatible no worries.


----------



## Zaius (Apr 10, 2019)

what case do you have planned for this beast? i quite like the look of Fractal Design cases recently myself.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I like Fractal Design for myself also, well priced and different looking.


----------

